# New Basslet



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, we purchased a new Royal Gramma Basslet on friday night. The minute I put it in the tank, it went straight into hiding. Didn't see it all day Sat or Sun... started getting pretty worried... well I finally found it dead first thing this morning. I know my water was fine when I first put it in. So weird, this is the first time this has ever happened since we started saltwater. Obviously not the first death, but the first death just from bringing it home. :-( Any comments or ideas??


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

exactly what are your water parameters and exactly how did you acclimate? also whats in the tank with it? 

for the future it may be a good idea using a QT first.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

also, check where you get the fish. sometimes a fish store will get them from somewhere caught with cyanide and those fish dont live long.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

teddyzaper said:


> also, check where you get the fish. sometimes a fish store will get them from somewhere caught with cyanide and those fish dont live long.


I went to the good LFS, the owner was there (he works w/my hubby at his main job) he told me where I got the Basslet it was a good possibiliy they were caught near Singapore and cyanide may have been involved. :/

Onefish - I used the drip method. I do have a quarantine tank but we are having phosphate problems with it... a black algae took over and we are trying to get rid of it. It killed my domino damsel, a turbo snail, and a crab. (all 3 of them got in it) and no we are not having those issues in the big tank. I've even had the LFS double-check my tests and so far I'm 100% right on with them. Everything that needs to be 0 is 0, ph is 8.2. Calcium test was 11 i think... I haven't been keeping track of that test since we are putting off preparing for corals till we get a new light fixture.

I got a "Rusty Angelfish" (Centropyge ferrugata) today to replace it. He is doing super and didn't freak out like the basslet did. He has been at the LFS for 2 mos and the owner said he was a good eater.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, on a side note... I added 3 more hermit crabs that actually came out of the same tank as the Basslet, and they were and still are perfectly fine! I'll post some pics of my new pygmy angel in the pics forum this eve after the sun goes down.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Pics of the new Rusty Angel are in my 65g build thread in the pics/vids section


----------



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmm, I'm guessing he could have been sick when you got him.  Did he eat when he was in the pet store? I always make sure to ask before getting a SW/Brackish fish at the pet store, that usually lets you know how well they are doing.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, I made the mistake of buying it at a fish store that does not always have the same employees taking care of the fish like my GOOD LFS, so I couldn't really ask. It was on sale there and I had a coupon. I watched it for a little while and it _seemed_ to be fine. :/ Yeah, so... lesson learned there.


----------



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

*hugs* it happens to us all... well at least for people who live in a place where we have several LFS to choose from


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, there are lots to choose from here. I am VERY blessed to have an excellent mostly-saltwater pet store less than 2 miles from here. They are great, family owned, nice, and so very knowlegeable. Within 20m of here I think there are over 10 independent stores! Not including Petco and Petsmart!


----------

